# Một quả bưởi, trăm công thức làm đẹp từ vỏ đến hoa bạn không thể bỏ lỡ



## vietmom (16/10/18)

*Bưởi được biết đến là loại quả giàu vitamin, dưỡng chất cần thiết giúp cho phái đẹp tự tin với sắc vóc.*
Từ lâu, bưởi được xem là loại trái cây thanh mát, có tính hàn, vừa giữ dáng lại làm đẹp da. Tuy nhiên, nhiều người chỉ thường sử dụng phần thịt bưởi để chế biến món ăn hay thức uống nhưng không biết rằng vỏ hay hoa bưởi cũng có thể được tận dụng triệt để trong công cuộc làm đẹp của phái đẹp. 

*1. Nước ép bưởi có công dụng giảm cân*
Các nghiên cứu cho thấy các enzyme trong bưởi có khả năng đốt cháy chất béo hiệu quả. Bằng cách giảm nồng độ insulin, từ đó cơ thể sẽ hạn chế tích tụ mỡ thừa, đặc biệt là vùng bụng. Ngoài ra, hàm lượng calo và chất xơ cao trong bưởi sẽ giúp bạn có cảm giác no lâu hơn và kiềm chế cơn thèm ăn. 

_

_
_Ăn bưởi thường xuyên sẽ giúp giảm cân hiệu quả và giữ gìn được vóc dáng cân đối._​
Ngoài cách ăn bưởi bình thường, bạn có thể biến tấu bưởi với nhiều công thức món ăn và nước uống giúp giảm cân. Nước ép bưởi khi kết hợp với mật ong ngoài công dụng giúp cho hiệu quả giảm mỡ nhanh chóng mà còn có thể trị mụn hiệu quả. 

*2. Hỗn hợp bưởi, chanh và yến mạch giúp trị mụn và làm mờ nám, tàn nhang*
Tưởng chừng là thứ bỏ đi nhưng vỏ bưởi hay tinh chất trong vỏ bưởi chính là thành phần đắt giá nhất giúp "đánh bay" mụn trên mặt hay kể cả mụn toàn thân. Chính vì vậy, nhiều người đã dùng vỏ bưởi để tắm trắng cũng như chữa trị mụn mà không để lại sẹo thâm. Sở dĩ vỏ bưởi trị mụn hiệu quả là do chứa nhiều chất như: tinh dầu, chất pectin, naringin, các men peroxydaza, amylaza, đường ramnoza.

_

_
_ Những dưỡng chất có trong vỏ bưởi có công dụng làm giảm đau, giảm sưng tấy, đau nhức do mụn gây ra, đồng thời làm tiêu nhân mụn nhanh chóng, không để lại sẹo thâm trên da. _​
Để trị mụn, bạn có thể tự làm mặt nạ vỏ bưởi bằng cách đơn giản như sau. Vỏ bưởi rửa sạch và đun cùng bí đao, thêm vào vài giọt mật ong. Sau đó cất giữ trong lọ thủy tinh để dùng dần. Chỉ cần thoa 2 - 3 giọt dầu lên vùng da cần trị mụn hoặc nám, chẳng bao lâu bạn sẽ thấy công dụng kì diệu của loại hỗn hợp từ vỏ bưởi này.

*3. Xông mặt bằng vỏ và hoa bưởi dưỡng ẩm*
Những ngày gió mùa hanh khô sẽ làm cho da mặt trở nên mất nước. Do đó, với thành phần vitamin A, C có tính chất chống oxy hóa mạnh và cấp ẩm cực kì tốt có trong vỏ bưởi, các cô gái có thể giải quyết mối lo này.

_

_
_Xông hơi với bỏ bưởi hay hoa bưởi là phương pháp làm đẹp vừa dễ thực hiện lại chẳng tốn kém._
​Chỉ cần đun sôi vỏ bưởi (có thể kết hợp cùng hoa bưởi), dùng nó để xông mặt 1-2 lần trong tuần, bạn sẽ có được làn da mềm mịn, se khít lỗ chân lông và trở nên hồng hào tự nhiên hơn. 

*4. Hỗn hợp bưởi và yến mạch làm trẻ hóa làn da*
Cũng giống như cam và quýt, bưởi cũng là nguồn bổ sung vitamin C tuyệt vời giúp tẩy da chết, làm sáng da và tăng sức đề kháng của cơ thể. Ngoài ra, chất chống oxy hóa có trong bưởi sẽ còn có tác dụng bảo vệ cơ thể chống lại tác hại của ánh nắng mặt trời, giúp trẻ hóa làn da.

_

_
_ Vitamin C trong quả bưởi kích thích sự hình thành collagen, duy trì độ đàn hồi cho da và ngăn chặn hình thành các nếp nhăn. _​
Đối với những cô nàng muốn làm tăng độ đàn hồi của da bằng công thức thiên nhiên từ bưởi, bạn có thể xay nhuyễn bưởi, sau đó trộn cùng 2 thìa mật ong, 2 thìa bột yến mạch. Trộn đều hỗn hợp, dùng mát xa lên da mặt và da cổ. Sau thời gian dùng đều đặn, bạn sẽ thấy da có sự đổi khác hoàn toàn, giảm hẳn nếp nhăn.

*5. Tinh dầu từ vỏ bưởi giúp mượt tóc*
Từ lâu, phụ nữ xưa đã biết dùng vỏ bưởi để chăm sóc tóc.  Đặc biệt, đối với những cô nàng đang đối mặt với tình trạng hói đầu thì bưởi chính là "vị cứu tinh" của bạn. Ngoài ra, tinh dầu bưởi còn là một trong những loại tinh dầu quý, có tác dụng làm mượt và óng tóc, duy trì độ dài, giảm xơ gãy.

_

_
_Sử dụng vỏ bưởi hay tinh dầu bưởi để chăm sóc tóc mang lại hiệu quả cao không thua kém gì việc dùng dầu dưỡng cao cấp._​
Thái vỏ bưởi thành từng khúc nhỏ, rửa sạch và cho vào nước đun sôi cùng các loại lá cây như: hương nhu, sả. Sau khi đun sôi vỏ bưởi thì để nguội rồi rót thêm vài thìa mật ong và vắt hai quả chanh vào. Dùng hỗn hợp nước này gội đầu 3 lần một tuần sẽ kích thích tóc mọc nhanh chóng, tăng độ óng mượt, hơn nữa còn giúp giảm gàu rất hiệu quả.

_Nguồn: Theo Uyên Hoàng (Khám phá)_​


----------

